# Perdido Pass (AL)



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how far South(west) you are allowed to go on the seawall at Perdidio pass, if you're fishing off of the seawall? Is it just the parking lot area like I think it is?


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

No, you can walk all the way down the sea wall to the west jetties, it might be awhile, the are evac. GS @ 8am monday, mike


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks. It'll be a little while, so definitely not planning to head out this week anytime. I've gotta get the Abu 6000 rehab'd. That thing is older than me by 13 years. :001_huh:


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.orangebeach.ws/component...12/1523-tropical-storm-isaac-live-webcam-feed

Live cam at the pass


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a LOT of people are going to loose their fishing spot. One of the few free (and good) spots left.

*http://blog.al.com/live/2012/09/new_commercial_development_pla.html*


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

you can walk all the way down to the jetties but dont step on the guys property right past the parking lot hes an ass!


----------

